# EDC



## e~shot

Guys, post your EDC (Everyday Carry) stuffs here. I'll be posting my one soon


----------



## Knoll

wallet & cell phone.


----------



## newconvert

hey Irfan, this one is for you,

My EDC is :
Ruger LCR .357 magnum with the attached MIC holster
Duane Dwyer cusrom SMF
my wallet is made of Kevlar it carrys much thinner than leather, plus if i get shot in the ass it wont penetrate lol
one set of keys for the pocket (i always carry 2 sets)
a caribiner rated at 6000lb so i can use it at work if necessary it also serves as a diversionary eye attraction so that people have less chance to see the CC revolver, w/ another set of keys, a small spyderco, a whistle, small flashlight 
my Shawnr5 pickle fork shooter, just forgot to put in the photo
and of course chap stick

it might look like alot, but once everything goes into its place you cant tell i have anything except the keys dangling from my belt loop.


----------



## e~shot

newconvert said:


> My EDC is :
> Ruger LCR .357 magnum with the attached MIC holster


Why not Ruger LCP ?


----------



## Hrawk

Revolvers do not drop brass and are generally much more reliable.


----------



## newconvert

the LCR has a much bigger bang


----------



## newconvert

revolvers are just as Hrawk said, reliable. and the difference between .357 magnum and .380 is massive at almost the cost per shot


----------



## e~shot

check this site, nice EDC pics http://everyday-carry.com/


----------



## newconvert

most people who post their edc never really carry the things they post, plus a good amount of their edc items are gadgets, things other people tell them they need to carry to be "ready"


----------



## RedRubber

I don't carry anything, I'm retired.


----------



## e~shot

SAK - Sportsman II


----------



## newconvert

sweet lanyard Irfan, pretty soon you will have mastered everything!


----------



## e~shot

newconvert said:


> sweet lanyard Irfan, pretty soon you will have mastered everything!


Thanks Mark!. this is the video for that lanyard


----------



## Imperial

no one carries a slingshot ?


----------



## Sharkman

e~shot said:


> My EDC is :
> Ruger LCR .357 magnum with the attached MIC holster


Why not Ruger LCP ?









[/quote]

Carried a semi auto for years (tool of my trade). With practice you can clear a malfuntion on a semi very quickly. Drop the magazine, rack the slide... With a revolver - you just squeeze the triger again.









As far as the capacity discussion - - A very smart old man once told me if five rounds isn't enough to get you out the crack you go your fanny into, what makes you thing that more rounds will help? He'd had cause to use a firearm in his line of work. All he had ever carried was a snubnosed .38. At the I took the fact that he was old as an indication that he might know what he was talking about. It's not he with the most bullets that carries the day, it's he who gets the first round on target.


----------



## Cave-dweller

Dingleberries


----------



## zamarion

edc :
pockets:
earphones
leather wallet
2 phones htc wildfire s and an iphone 4 (took the pics with iphone)
keys
small curved knife
bat-a-pult slingshot layered with tb blue
some small pebbles

backpack: (wich i carry with me at all times)
7" samsung tablet
small bag of clay ammo
slingshot bandset repair/replace kit
2 bandanas
1 sheet large enough to make hammock
plus minus 20 rubber bands
passport
gas lighter+ butane
tiger balm
chinese oil
pocket zise folded rain coat (fits in your hand so small)
2 thickness kind of rope
some teabbags
chopsticks
scissors
machete (carfully wraped because that the only way to legaly carry one )
wrench
tape
1 multitool pocket knife
1 simple knife
3 note whistle with carved face

seperately:
water bottle hang around my shoulder with a paracord sling so i can take of the bottle and i have another weapon








paracord 4meter emergency bracelet
fingerless gloves

... **** i carry alot but when its placed in place it takes up so little space.. i hardly notice its there


----------



## Sharkman

zamarion said:


> edc :
> pockets:
> earphones
> leather wallet
> 2 phones htc wildfire s and an iphone 4 (took the pics with iphone)
> keys
> small curved knife
> bat-a-pult slingshot layered with tb blue
> some small pebbles
> 
> backpack: (wich i carry with me at all times)
> 7" samsung tablet
> small bag of clay ammo
> slingshot bandset repair/replace kit
> 2 bandanas
> 1 sheet large enough to make hammock
> plus minus 20 rubber bands
> passport
> gas lighter+ butane
> tiger balm
> chinese oil
> pocket zise folded rain coat (fits in your hand so small)
> 2 thickness kind of rope
> some teabbags
> chopsticks
> scissors
> machete (carfully wraped because that the only way to legaly carry one )
> wrench
> tape
> 1 multitool pocket knife
> 1 simple knife
> 3 note whistle with carved face
> 
> seperately:
> water bottle hang around my shoulder with a paracord sling so i can take of the bottle and i have another weapon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paracord 4meter emergency bracelet
> fingerless gloves
> 
> ... **** i carry alot but when its placed in place it takes up so little space.. i hardly notice its there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18872
> View attachment 18874
> View attachment 18873
> View attachment 18871


Sorry. Too tactical for me. I'd draw WAY too much attention to myself walking into the office. My EDC (pics later but - why) -

My SA pocket knife
chap stick
Pink Pearl eraser
.9 mm mechanical pencil
Smart Phone (can't use everyting on the **** thing - it's smarter than me - - company phone)








Beat to crap leather wallet
a sling (just cuz sometimes I like to play)
Small faux leather case containing a challenge coin and my Rosary
(Walther PPK stays in the car)

Past life - - different story.


----------



## zamarion

Sharkman said:


> Sorry. Too tactical for me. I'd draw WAY too much attention to myself walking into the office. My EDC (pics later but - why) -
> 
> My SA pocket knife
> chap stick
> Pink Pearl eraser
> .9 mm mechanical pencil
> Smart Phone (can't use everyting on the **** thing - it's smarter than me - - company phone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat to crap leather wallet
> a sling (just cuz sometimes I like to play)
> Small faux leather case containing a challenge coin and my Rosary
> (Walther PPK stays in the car)
> 
> Past life - - different story.










difference is i never have to walk into an office


----------



## tomshot123

Can I ask why people would want to carry guns everyday!


----------



## Jakerock

tomshot123 said:


> Can I ask why people would want to carry guns everyday!


Oh, no you didnt! ... I am going to make some popcorn.


----------



## August West

Jakerock said:


> Can I ask why people would want to carry guns everyday!


Oh, no you didnt! ... I am going to make some popcorn.








[/quote]

LOL

But to answer the question, I really can't fathom why you would not want to carry a gun everyday.







Chris


----------



## Sharkman

I think that for some it's an expression of their right to Keep and Bear Arms. For some, they feel a legitimate self defense need. And I imagine some carry a pistol everyday because in most places in this country - - they can.


----------



## newconvert

August West said:


> Can I ask why people would want to carry guns everyday!


Oh, no you didnt! ... I am going to make some popcorn.








[/quote]

LOL

But to answer the question, I really can't fathom why you would not want to carry a gun everyday.







Chris
[/quote]duh lol


----------



## Cave-dweller

tomshot123 said:


> Can I ask why people would want to carry guns everyday!


Because in a world that's divided and conquered, everyone is your enemy Godamnit!


----------



## newconvert

Cave-dweller said:


> Can I ask why people would want to carry guns everyday!


Because in a world that's divided and conquered, everyone is your enemy Godamnit!
[/quote]we are all friends here


----------



## Henry the Hermit

tomshot123 said:


> Can I ask why people would want to carry guns everyday!


First, because I can. Second, it's like a fire extinguisher. It's much better to have one and not need it than to need one and not have it.

My EDCs are Cheap electrician's knife and AMT Backup.


----------



## treefork

EDC

12 gauge auto loader

45 long slide with laser sighting

Phase Plasma rifle in 40 watt range

Uzi 9mm

:rofl: Ya know . Like the Terminator in the gun store


----------



## bigron

swiss army knife ,cell phone keys with kabuton,money clip wallet,if out someplace i don't feel comfortable a dan wesson .357 mag snubbie with corbons


----------



## Nicholson

I agree with augestwest. I used to edc a .45 colt officers acp but the cost of gun ranges and ammo started adding up. At least now I'm a crackshot with just about any pistol. The only time I carry a gun now is when I go out picking berries with the family and it's a .44 magnum revolver. The gun was replaced with a slingshot last fall and I'm just as happy, but every once in awhile I still enjoy my right to bear arms. In Alaska you don't need a permit to conceal carry firearms but the permits are available. and you have to be over 18 to open carry guns with no permit required. I love America


----------



## OcTToO

LoL you guys would dig k/; there's an edc thread almost daily...as for me, my extra ounces come from:
-Cold Steel Scimitar (I know, I know, but that's a model from when they were still good)
-Leatherman Skeletool
-wallet (with a built-in fariday cage to block RFID


----------



## OcTToO

Hmmm....not sure what happened there...at any rate:
-belt (I have several, depending on the day's requirements)
-keys, attached to this nifty little tritium filled keychain
-phone (htc 1x  )
-pager (yes, but they're still relevant in my profession)
-little bottle of purel

Various handguns, which I'm permitted for, but generally don't carry anymore unless I forsee a possible need. The knife & leatherman are most likely stuck with me for good...old habbits are hard to shed. I just stopped carrying a lighter, & haven't smoked in years.


----------

